
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
minimaxir
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, Python, SQL/PostgreSQL, ggplot2, scikit-learn, Apache Spark,
TensorFlow, Keras, HTML/CSS/JS

Résumé/CV: [http://minimaxir.com/max-woolf-
resume-2017-redacted.pdf](http://minimaxir.com/max-woolf-
resume-2017-redacted.pdf)

Email: max[at]minimaxir.com

I am a former Apple Software QA Engineer (story:
[http://minimaxir.com/2017/05/leaving-
apple/](http://minimaxir.com/2017/05/leaving-apple/)) looking for a data
analysis/software engineering role in San Francisco. My portfolio/blog is at
[http://minimaxir.com](http://minimaxir.com) and submissions from my blog top
Hacker News very frequently.

------
bruno2223
Anyone got hired posting here?

I see potential in "who's hiring" post. But here, at "who wants to be hired"
seems a bit strange.

I can't see a recruiter coming here to find his dream employee.

Am I wrong?

~~~
camper
I'm here looking for a technical co-founder to help get a product to MVP. If
you're in to gaming, live-streaming, or algorithms, hit me up!

~~~
uber1geek
Please reach out to me via email - listed on my profile. I have something that
will be of great interest to you if you are looking to get an MVP out.

------
TrinaryWorksToo

      Location: San Francisc, CA or Marin County, CA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: HTML/CSS, React/Redux, Node.js, JavaScript, Heroku, Git, Some Python and Ruby, React, Jest
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXhTr3mBEXBHWbveucUMjY/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: roshkins@gmail.com
    

[http://www.rashirashi.com](http://www.rashirashi.com)

==== I'm a Junior Front End Engineer. I have not gone to college, in case
that's a disqualifying factor. I've gotten my experience primarily through
self-teaching and going to hackathons. I've taken a few gigs and am now
looking for something full time. I would take an internship, but most places
require me to be in college, or a very recent grad, which I am not.

If you know a position that might suit me, or might have some general advice
or ideas on new things to try in my job search, or even willing just to talk
about your job interviewing experience as a job seeker, I encourage you to
contact me: roshkins@gmail.com

Thank you for your time!

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

~~~
davemp
I'm about to start my final year of university and have been developing a
similar set of skills. Would you mind sharing or emailing your thoughts on the
current market for people with skills such as yours?

------
realityexists

      Location: Paris, France (but looking in Sweden)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to Sweden
      Technologies: .NET (C#), Python, C++, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, MSSQL, Windows, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://objective.realityexists.net/resume/resume-hn.pdf
      Email: hnjobs at realityexists dot net
    

Software developer with 15 years of experience. The technologies above are
just what I'm most experienced in - I'm always open to others and can learn
them quickly.

I like to build things well (maintainable, robust, secure, performant,
tested...), but can also knock out a quick-and-dirty solution when needed.
Having worked in start-ups, it's a trade-off I'm very familiar with. I do what
needs to be done, whether it's setting the technical direction, hiring
developers, improving the development process and tools or just refactoring
that horrible code nobody else wants to touch.

Passionate about security and privacy, so if your product helps people with
those things - that's a bonus.

------
jathu
Location: Toronto

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably to the US.

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, web stack, iOS, NumPy

Résumé/CV: [http://jathu.me/resume/2017.pdf](http://jathu.me/resume/2017.pdf)

Email: [On my resume at the bottom right]

=============

I have a lot of experience in designing and developing products from web to
apps (please look at my site for some examples:
[http://jathu.me/](http://jathu.me/)). However, I am really interested in CS +
finance and looking to get into a HFT, quant firm, hedge fund or a bank.

------
xingeek

      Location: Washington DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: 
      Technologies: API development, React, Nodejs, Java, PHP, Python, ROR, RESTful API design, strongloop, loopback API, OAuth2, open API platform, AWS.
      Résumé/CV:
      Email: justinhuang.sea@gmail.com
    

I am interested in joining a YC startup or other startup incubated by
techstar, 500 startups, or any startup that is promising to make a impact. I
am a full stack hands on Architect and lead software engineer, experienced in
API design, web/app development. I served as the Chief Architect for a startup
incubated by 500 startups, built the company, team and MVP from scratch, and
helped successfully raising 1.5M+ seed rounds within 1 year. I architected a
RESTful API framework for an ecommerce platform, also developed the open API
portal for 3rd party developers. The product is live now. I am familiar with
all phases of software development, including requirement analysis, software
design, backend/devops, software testing. I am a big fan of continuous
integration, continuous deployment. I have several years' experience in API
development, React, Nodejs, Java, PHP, Python, ROR, RESTful API design,
strongloop, loopback API, OAuth2, open API platform, AWS. Feel free to drop me
a line if you are interested. My email is justinhuang.sea@gmail.com . Thanks

------
Sonicrida
Location: Washington, DC, USA

Remote: Open for remote

Willing to relocate: With assistance (looking to stay in the USA or Canada)

Technologies: Prefer to work with: React, Redux, GraphQL. Can jump into Ruby,
Rails, Backbone, and Node as necessary

Résumé/CV: I'm a developer with 4 years of experience working with an agency
and a startup. I have spent roughly 2 spend working on front end and 2 as a
full stack developer. My most recent work involved jumping onto an unfinished
CMS built in Ruby on Rails as the sole developer and finishing it based on the
client's needs while offering suggestions to improve the product throughout
the process. It involved basic page management, refining the UI for easier
content creation, and adding content types as necessary well as later adding
event management and content tags. After initial release, I continued to work
with the client to eventually migrate ~10,000 users into their database
allowing all to login and access content based on account subscription level.

I am looking to grow as a developer and have begun to learn ReactJs as that is
where i think a lot of the web is moving towards. I'm interested in a position
working with React and the surrounding ecosystem. I'm open to full-time or
remote and would love to join a smart team that can push me to new heights
while hopefully contributing just as much to the team myself. -
[https://github.com/Sonicrida](https://github.com/Sonicrida)

Email: J.Chhabra[at]live.com

------
splike
Experienced Data Scientist looking for challenges, ideally in genomics,
energy, climate, or space industries

========

Location: London, U.K

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, worldwide

Technologies: Expert in PyData Stack (Pandas, Numpy, Matplotlib, Scikit-Learn,
Dask, etc). TensorFlow, PyMC, Google Cloud, Python, Java, Haskell

Résumé/CV:
[http://markdunne.github.io/public/resume.pdf](http://markdunne.github.io/public/resume.pdf)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-
dunne-1b47057a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-dunne-1b47057a/)

Email: markdunne02 at gmail

========

Currently a practicing Data Scientist using machine learning to understand
genomics, and predict CRISPR on-target and off-target activity. Experience
working with enormous genomic datasets and distributing work across clusters
on Google Cloud (also know a bit about Amazon AWS). Handy with statistics, and
Bayesian inference. Big proponent of using anything but p-values and
confidence intervals (they answer the wrong questions!). Background in
computer science (graduated first class honours), and experience working as a
software developer in a tier 1 investment bank. Good understanding of how to
write quality production code that is performant and reusable by the rest of
the team.

------
linkedlist
\-----[ Info ]-----

    
    
      Location: London, UK
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to US
      Work authorisation: US Permanent Resident
      Technologies: Python (Numpy / SciPy / Matplotlib / Pandas / Scikit-learn / Jupyter / Flask), SQL,
                    HTML, JavaScript (React / Flux / Node / NPM), CSS (SCSS), VBA, Jira, Git, SVN
      Education: PhD in Digital Signal Processing
      Résumé/CV: Please email and I will send to you
      Email: data.and.wine {at} gmail {dot} com
    

\------------------

I consider myself a mix of a software engineer / data analyst / business
analyst. I am active in the end to end delivery of projects: from gathering
requirements, building and testing of the software, user acceptance testing
and the delivery. I usually work with multiple teams to deliver projects.
Having worked in investment banking, I also have knowledge of finance.

I enjoy working collaboratively with others, and take pride in delivering
solutions that are just right. I listen to feedback from users and improve my
software to suit their needs. I also like to expand my skills and recently
built a project to learn React. I also take part in the London PyData and
Python meetups.

I'm looking for opportunities in the US (Permanent Resident and have work
authorisation), joining a company and team where I can add value while gaining
and strengthening my skills. If you're looking for someone with a diverse
background from data analysis, project management and software development,
then you're looking for me!

Thanks for reading.

\------------------

------
jachee

        Location: Pittsburgh, PA or remote 
        Remote: Preferred 
        Willing to relocate: Yes, to PGH
        Technologies: DevOps/SRE/SysAdmin: git, ansible/puppet/chef, python, bash, centOS, RHEL; Networking: Cisco, TCP/IP, Traffic analysis, F5 load balancing; Virtualization/Cloud: VMWare, AWS, learning Docker & Kubernetes; Soft skills: Documentation, Team Leading, Requirement distillation, some Project Management; Software Dev: Python (prefer 3), Flask, BeautifulSoup; Some: JS, PHP, HTML/CSS
        Résumé/CV: https://jake.achee.com/hn.html
        Email: see resume.
        GitHub: https://github.com/jachee

As a well-rounded and successful professional with over 18 years of
progressive industry experience, I believe that my skillset makes me an
excellent candidate for a development-driven engineering/infrastructure
position. I'm a highly-motivated, experienced, intuitive Linux Systems Admin
with a strong Networking background, solid scripting chops and DevOps/Cloud-
facing sensibilities. I'm currently looking to relocate to Pittsburgh, but I
will also consider remote positions, as well.

------
smogg
Location: Global/Traveling/Europe

Remote: Exclusively

Willing to relocate: only if remote is still possible most of the week

Technologies: Past 2 years working on project exclusively in Clojure(Script) +
Reagent (and re-frame)/Om. Modern html/js/css and animation. Extensive
knowledge in the world of UX/Design

Resume: I'm 27yo front-end dev with proven experience in design and self-
management. For the last client (IT Security field) I was leading the design
of UIs used by security analysts as well as customer-facing reporting systems.
Actively working on usability and research while implementing aforementioned
UIs in Clojure/ClojureScript. As only designer and front-end expert on a full
dev team I had to constantly expand my knowledge on project management, IT
security and back-end development topics. Before that, I was working with a
startup selling heavy machinery. During an initial 6-months long redesign of
their system, I was able to increase their conversion rates by over 20% as
well as implement an in-house, user-centred processes to leave the owners with
toolset for testing their new ideas when I'm gone.

Résumé/CV: 5 years of experience. Full resume upon request

Email: oskar.zabik@gmail.com

------
jayliew
SEEKING WORK

iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Soft-skills: No language or cultural barriers. I speak fluent and clear
"American" English and have years of customer-facing experience with both
technical and non-technical people. You’ll have no friction communicating with
me and I will collaborate with your current team just fine.

\+ Time zone: I'm can even be available locally in-person to sync with your
team face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am
remote team meeting.)

\+ Complementary technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

~~~
litzer
Out of curiosity, how come you seem to hide which companies you've worked for?
In both here, your website, and LinkedIn, you only present a vague
description.

~~~
samstave
>> __ _US secret security clearance_ __

???

Maybe??

~~~
litzer
I can't imagine that restricting disclosing which other companies he's worked
for.

I'm curious if it's a recruiting strategy he's trying.

------
oldboyFX
An experienced team of two looking for the next project to dig our teeth into

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

We prefer working as a team but will consider individual offers.

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No, but we're used to flying often

Email: ivor[@t]codetree[.]co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION, RETENTION

Technologies: Sketch, Git, HTML, JSX, Slim, CSS, SASS, PostCSS, Javascript
(ES6+), React, Vue, d3, Webpack, Yarn, npm, node, light back-end work

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/)

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SCALING, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Technologies: Git, Ruby, Elixir, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Redis,
Elastic, Docker, Capistrano, Jenkins, AWS, Linode, Digital Ocean, light front-
end work

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-472363...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-47236320/)

\---

Creators of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8547351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8547351)

Individual rates start at triple digits per year.

------
banashark
Location: Woodland Hills, CA

Remote: Yes, Experienced and Prefer to work remotely

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, F#, ASPNET(Core), Python, Django, Typescript, Koa, SQL,
Linux, DevOps, Xamarin, Docker, HTML/CSS/JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/Banashek/banashek.github.io/blob/master/r...](https://github.com/Banashek/banashek.github.io/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: jbanashek(at)gmail(dot)com

Website: banashek.com

Full-stack engineer working up and down the stack for several years now, and
have acquired quite the skillset such that I am able to provide a healthy
amount of business value.

I've worked in various languages, and research more in my leisure time. I've
held titles from Sysadmin to DevOps to Backend to Frontend, and have worn the
hat of most roles found in the technical teams of today.

I take pride in being a productive and collaborative member of a team. My
communication skills have been lauded in the past and I enjoy being able to
break down complex technical designs into a manner more consumable to non-
technical stakeholders.

I am currently open to interesting opportunities and am primarily focused on
remote positions.

------
sklink

      Location: Winnipeg, MB
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes. Calgary, Vancouver, Edmonton, San Francisco, New York. Willing to consider other places.
      Technologies: React, Redux, Styled Components, Node.js, Electron, Jest, Angular, Meteor
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6Wu2okZpithUTJzMTVKNXZQSjA
      CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=17fCBfP422SMGG-1Pu0WbFKN_ZbJ2IMIl78el2HnnfNM
      Email: doak.matt@gmail.com
    

All of my work history has required full stack work with responsibility for
the full project lifecycle. Each of the projects were either contract or my
own projects turned startup.

My most recent is [http://trybtg.com](http://trybtg.com) For a more detailed
work history writeup: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=19TF1eExhtrI6U21hUl-
apIem8c...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=19TF1eExhtrI6U21hUl-
apIem8c_atQIeODi9zsB3i_E)

[http://clickinspire.ca/](http://clickinspire.ca/) is my personal website.

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP,
Flux, SVG etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity(preferably freelance/contract atm) Check out my code/site and hope
to hear from you. Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
tonym9428
I'm an applied statistician and data scientist with five years of experience
in time series analysis, marketing analytics, and data science.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: open

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: R, SQL, Python

Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com ; [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-
mathew-21221b29/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/)

Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
xtrimsky1234
Location: Albany, NY USA

Remote: Yes (have been working remotely for the past 5 years)

Willing to relocated: No, but willing to travel weekly to Manhattan/NYC or
Boston area.

Technologies: PHP (Laravel, Symfony2, Code Igniter), Javascript (Angular JS,
jQuery, a bit of ReactJS & Vue.js)

Résumé/CV:
[https://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf](https://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf)

Language: Fluent and no accent in all 3: English, French, Russian

Email: andrei.pervychine {AT} gmail.com OR (646) 820-2537 (only direct company
employees, recruitment agencies will be reported as spam)

Portfolio: [https://andrei.pervychine.com/](https://andrei.pervychine.com/)

My name is Andrei Pervychine, I'm a Full Stack Senior developer with a
Master's degree, and a lot of experience with Mobile Technologies. I'm a
generalist that can get you from a PSD file to a website/mobile app built
using the latest tech, clean code capable of scaling to a million users and
take care of the hosting (Apache setup, AWS).

------
msmaanasa1893

      Location: San Jose, CA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes, anywhere in the world!
      Technologies:
      • Programming languages: C, C++, Verilog, SystemVerilog, VHDL
      • Scripting languages: Perl, Tcl
      • Design tools: Xilinx Vivado Design suite, Cadence Virtuoso Layout suite, LTSpice, PSpice
      • Simulation packages: MATLAB Simulink, ModelSim, Silvaco, Altera QuartusII, SimpleScalar, OrCAD
      • Tools/Software: MS Office, Visual Studio, LabVIEW, Wireshark, NS2, Keil, Gimp
      
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/maanasa-ms
      Email: msmaanasa@gmail.com
    

A new college graduate looking for opportunities around the globe in the field
of ASIC/RTL Design. Proficient in VERILOG< SYSTEM VERILOG and RTL Designs.
Very friendly to work with! Looking forward to a challenging role to share my
energy and build a career with my passion for electronics. Please feel free to
reach out if there are any prospective opportunities -- fulltime, internship,
freelance work, help in projects, anything!

------
srrdev
Location: Mid-Atlantic, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Go, Python, Java, Data Science, Machine
Learning

Email: srdev@protonmail.com

Hi! I'm an experienced dev looking for full-time (40-50 hours/week) contract
work. I'm happy working remote.

I'm based in the Mid-Atlantic so periodic trips to anywhere between NYC and DC
are A-OK. I have ~20 years of experience with software development. My most
recent FTE position was 50% coding and 50% management. If you want someone to
come in and hack on code, I can do that. If you dev team and process is a
mess, I can help out there too.

I have experience with lots of things: Ruby and Ruby on Rails. Systems
programming in Go. Java experience was some time ago but i can pick it back
up. I'm pretty handy with Python and DS/ML but by no means an expert. The ony
thing I don't have experience with is front-end tech (js-based frameworks like
React, Meteor, etc...) I could pick it up I'm sure but there are probably more
experienced people out there who would be more effective.

Email me to get in touch! srdev@protonmail.com

------
jchio001
Location: San Francisco Bay Area/Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Junit, Java8, Python, Git, SQL, Android, JSON, REST,
Hadoop, React.js, HTML/CSS/JS, Heroku

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3-_7di4enQOOUIyY0k1Y09EVms...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3-_7di4enQOOUIyY0k1Y09EVms/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jchio001@ucr.edu

Github: [https://github.com/jchio001](https://github.com/jchio001)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jchio001/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jchio001/)

Looking for Android/Back-End/Full-stack roles (preferably the first 2). I'm
currently contracting at Pinterest, where I'm working on Java back-end
development. What matters the most to me in a job is meeting cool people,
solving hard problems, and building great products. If you have a job that you
think fits me, please let me know!

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Javascript, ReactJS, VueJS, PHP, Laravel, ES6, jQuery, C#,
ASP.NET MVC, Git, Webpack.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwVmyGdiFWoYc3JpLTVPWEloUjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwVmyGdiFWoYc3JpLTVPWEloUjg/view)

Email: namedbynumbers.dev@gmail.com

I've worked in Infosys from September 2015 till March 2017, mostly involving
front-end development using Vue.js. I am also learning PHP and Laravel right
now. I also tinker with game development in my free time, mostly using HTML5
and Javascript Canvas API.

A small project I built is currently on Show HN, built using PHP/Laravel.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14687294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14687294))

My other personal projects are available on
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

------
nadc
Senior Designer (UI, UX, Front-End Development) and Team Lead with over a
decade of experience.

———

Location: Currently in San Francisco (UTC-8) but location can vary.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: UI Design, UX Design, Front-End development (HTML/CSS/JS),
Unity.

Résumé/CV: [https://nad.is](https://nad.is)

Email: hello [at] nad.is

———

I build value through design. I don’t just advocate the user, but also the
team that has to build, support and scale the product. Learn more about my
ethos & values at: [https://nad.is/about](https://nad.is/about)

I’ve designed and developed for the web, mobile web, responsive web, native
mobile apps, native desktop apps, games and more recently VR & AR. View my
portfolio at: [https://nad.is/building](https://nad.is/building)

Outside of product design, I also have experience in branding, creative
direction and marketing.

Above all, looking for great people to work with, but solving an interesting
or fun problem doesn’t hurt either. ;)

------
wschlansker
Location: Reading, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded electronics (Analog and Digital), Embedded C,
Verilog/VHDL, Python scripting, prototyping/debugging/lab work

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fE0ys8cYVCJKED7_a2kdIG9g...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fE0ys8cYVCJKED7_a2kdIG9gkvKCX17kFQvqrAU4ZGU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: wschlansker [at] gmail [dot] com

I"m an early career Electrical Engineer with a variety of experience, from
digital hardware design to firmware, electronics design, and a little in power
converters (< 5kW). Most recently I've been working on battery
monitoring/management/charging, doing prototype work and embedded electronics
bringup. I'm interested in developing new skills in any of a variety of areas,
such as pcb design (have done schematics, currently working on layout), RF,
motor control and robotics, high-speed digital, DSP, sensor systems, and more.

------
exmadscientist
Seattle-area hardware engineer looking for new full-time opportunities. 7+
years of experience makes me fully housebroken and has given me the pleasure
of working on some amazing engineering. I've got an especially broad range of
skills to complement depth in hardware design, so I'm equally comfortable
talking to a mobile front-end engineer, machinist, or medical researcher.

I love hardware design (including PCB layout, I can and have done layout for
days on end) but software's fun too, the lower level the better. (Setting up a
new microcontroller platform, wrangling interrupt handlers and peripheral
initialization and timer ticks? Sign me up! Node.js? Not really for me.)

    
    
        Location: Seattle
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Altium, LTSpice, gcc, bare metal in all its forms
        Resume/CV: Contact me so I know whether to send you the hardware or software emphasis one :)
        Email: See profile

------
msmaanasa1893
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, anywhere in the world!

Technologies:

• Programming languages: C, C++, Verilog, SystemVerilog, VHDL

• Scripting languages: Perl, Tcl

• Design tools: Xilinx Vivado Design suite, Cadence Virtuoso Layout suite,
LTSpice, PSpice

• Simulation packages: MATLAB Simulink, ModelSim, Silvaco, Altera QuartusII,
SimpleScalar, OrCAD

• Tools/Software: MS Office, Visual Studio, LabVIEW, Wireshark, NS2, Keil,
Gimp

Résumé/CV: [View LinkedIn profile]([https://www.linkedin.com/in/maanasa-
ms/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maanasa-ms/))

Email: msmaanasa@gmail.com

A new college graduate looking for opportunities around the globe in the field
of ASIC/RTL Design. Proficient in VERILOG< SYSTEM VERILOG and RTL Designs.
Very friendly to work with! Looking forward to a challenging role to share my
energy and build a career with my passion for electronics. Please feel free to
reach out if there are any prospective opportunities -- fulltime, internship,
freelance work, help in projects, anything!

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, VoIP, WebRTC, NFV, Femto

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E)

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.I have the experience of a seasoned
professional and the enthusiasm of a fresher

------
ricpass
Location: Florianópolis, Brazil

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes! Europe, US, Canada. (I was raised in Brazil, but I
also have Italian citizenship)

Technologies: Java, RESTful api, maven, some DevOps, bash, and others

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardopassarella/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardopassarella/)

Email: ricardo.passarella@gmail.com

Hi! I’m a software engineer working for the last six years with java
development. I already worked with multiplayer online games, I also worked in
a legal platform that manage millions of juridical processes. I had to deal
with legacy systems, improve, fix old bugs, and automate the buildings (maven,
Bamboo/Jenkins). I already manage many servers too. And I know a lit bit of
frontend (javascript, css), but I prefer work in the backend.

I’m looking for some job in Europe, but I also would be interesting in some
others places if I can get a working VISA.

------
autokatalyst
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development (sample: [https://www.liftd.io](https://www.liftd.io), [https://www.parttimer.io](https://www.parttimer.io))

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Quantitative Risk Management (HFT/systematic trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.
    

I enjoy solving business problems with software. I enjoy diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding.

------
unao
Location: Warsaw, Poland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
RxJS, Rx, ReactiveX, Firebase, vanilla JS, DOM, React, React Native, NodeJS,
Algorithms Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_BCLFbY0Wf1TVRsUm1TXzJUSF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_BCLFbY0Wf1TVRsUm1TXzJUSFE),
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/artur-
grzesiak](https://www.toptal.com/resume/artur-grzesiak) Email: hire@unao.pl
Rate: 60$/hour

Areas of interest / expertise: * non-trivial projects using web technologies *
reactive and real-time systems * rich UIs with sophisticated gesture sequence
* hacking DOM, extracting data from webpages, emulating user actions * data
scrapping * chrome extensions * video recording and webrtc

------
amishpanda
Location: Chico CA, USA

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Rails, PostgreSQL. I don't have anything against a full
stack Node.js solution, or any stack really. But I prefer Rails 5 api mode for
the back end and business logic. I'm not new to the working world but I'd like
to re-join the developer workforce. I took the first job I could and have only
recently gotten my feet under me to start branching out and thinking about
relocation.

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/10CqzVfwze2VU-
sSZej9r9JhC...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/10CqzVfwze2VU-
sSZej9r9JhC_TY3cSHSuY96BU3AZTs/edit?usp=sharing)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxdobeck/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxdobeck/)

Email: dobeckmax < at /> gmail

------
dovin
Location: Seattle area Remote: Yes, though willing to travel some. I have ~1
year experience working remotely. Willing to relocate: Possibly, but it would
be a hard sell Technologies: Node.js, D3, React, Python, Django, Electron, SQL
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/)
Github: [https://github.com/dovinmu](https://github.com/dovinmu) Email:
rowan.copley@gmail.com

As a programmer the past five years I've written code for games, desktop apps,
and phone apps. I've worked with clients on data dashboards and APIs, bringing
products to market as well as just making proof-of-concepts.

I'm currently happily freelancing, but I'd consider a full-time job.

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make the required
changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap, React,
React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark,
TensorFlow

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
seb_patron
Location: Scottsdale, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Numpy, C, SQL (MariaDB, MySQL), MongoDB

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u26cFu2iDMGz4cSrsjjNBsuf...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u26cFu2iDMGz4cSrsjjNBsufpz8FeTAmJTBhAt9m5J8/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/seb-patron](https://github.com/seb-patron)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sebastian-
patron-3b523998/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sebastian-patron-3b523998/)

Email: Sebastian.Patrones@gmail.com

College Junior, mostly looking for internships in the Fall and Summer,
preferably related to Machine Learning/Data Science. Currently looking for
full-time and part-time Internships for Fall and Summer.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I have a fair amount of free time each week that I could take on freelance
work or part-time work. I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years,
with Python and Django on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery
on the front-end. I've also worked with the Django REST Framework and
React.js. I'm intimately familiar with schema and data migrations, including
migrations between Django projects. I've worked extensively with startups and
with distributed teams and am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
vitalikis
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA), need visa support

Technologies: Web Platforms: SAP Hybris Commerce, Adobe AEM (CQ). |
Frameworks\libraries: Spring Framework stack (MVC, Rest, JPA, Security, etc),
JSP, Thymeleaf, Vaadin, Apache Wicket, Java JCR (jackrabbit), OSGi (Apache
Felix), Apache Sling, Apache Solr. | Testing: jUnit, Mockito, Cucumber,
FitNesse | Methodologies\processes: Scrum, Kanban, Pair-programming, TDD
(Test-driven development), BDD (Behavior-driven development), Continues
Integration\Development\Delivery. | Others: Adobe Scene 7, Docker, Jenkins
(CI\CD), SonarQube, Fortify, Nessus, Talend ETL, AWS | Frontend: HTML, CSS, JS

Résumé/CV: LinkedIn [https://goo.gl/xH2BV1](https://goo.gl/xH2BV1) / Detailed
CV upon request

Email: job@d7d.biz

------
Tralovitch
Location: Boston MA Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Electronics (PCBA design and layout, prototyping, testing, debuggin),
electromechanical design, control systems, C, Python, Manufacturing
Resume/Portfolio: available upon request Email: azure.han.zhang@gmail.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
Abdizriel
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, SASS/LESS/CSS, JavaScript(ECMA6/7), NodeJS, React, Redux,
ExpressJS, Restify, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Mocha, Chai, Sinon,
Karma, AVA, Jest, Git, Docker, Heroku, JIRA, Serverless, AWS Lambda

Résumé/CV:
[https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix](https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix)

Email: kontakt@marcinmrotek.pl

=======================

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek](http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek)

Github: [https://github.com/Abdizriel](https://github.com/Abdizriel)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/)

------
sellislem
Computer engineering graduate from the institute of Electrical and Electronics
Engineering in Algeria. Passionate about Web design, Technology and Electronic
Gadget. Freelance writer and blogger at Tech Based Blog Tech Explicit
([http://techexplicit.tk](http://techexplicit.tk) ) - Location: Algeria -
Remote:Yes - Willing to relocate: Yes - Technologies: C/C++ programming,
Android, Java, Python, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript (JQuery), VHDL, Assembly
language, Matlab. - Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-VBCyyMB6rZZC0wMTVjS2s0d0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-VBCyyMB6rZZC0wMTVjS2s0d0..).
- Email: sellislem@gmail.com

------
dhanush
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, Postgres, Redis, Kafka, AWS, Terraform, Docker

Resume: [http://bit.ly/indradhanush_resume](http://bit.ly/indradhanush_resume)

Email: indradhanush.gupta@gmail.com

I have 3 years of experience working in the backend and infrastructure team at
an online payments startup. Currently I am attending the Recurse Center, a 12
week self directed program aimed at becoming a better programmer. The program
concludes on 10th August, 2017. More about here:
[https://indradhanush.github.io/tags/#recurse-
center](https://indradhanush.github.io/tags/#recurse-center)

Distributed systems and network programming would be great. But open for
anything interesting as well.

------
mathman3141
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, Python (Pandas, Numpy, Seaborn, Matplotlib), R,
PostgreSQL, C++, MATLAB, Excel (Advanced), Tableau, Mode Analytics, Jupyter
Notebook. Looking to learn more...

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2u2inbe](http://bit.ly/2u2inbe)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-
hall-18036752](http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-hall-18036752)

Email: randallhall@icloud.com

GitHub:
[http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141](http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141)

I believe wielding a math degree as well as having the ability to take
ownership of my learning and learn new technologies make me a viable candidate
for any type of analytical position.

------
alanctkc
Location: Kansas City

Remote: Yes, contract

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, React (preferred)

Résumé/CV: [http://tentmaker.co/](http://tentmaker.co/)

Email: alan@tentmaker.co

I've worked as a developer, manager, and founder with several successful
ventures and have come to love not just technical challenges, but creating
products that delight users. Some areas of narrower interest to me beyond
coding: user experience and empathy, rewrites, near-real-time architectures,
and continuous delivery.

I'm testing the waters at the moment, currently full time employed as a lead
developer/manager for a larger company, but I have been considering entering
back into contract work for the right projects.

Small, non-venture-backed businesses very welcome.

Please reach out!

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
mting780
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript, Adobe CC, python, C

Resume:
[https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/2a785c_708eb81d3cc34fd99f088e...](https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/2a785c_708eb81d3cc34fd99f088e1d6e1d4fd6.pdf)

Email: mting780 [at] gmail.com

I'm a UX designer (graduating with Bachelors in Cognitive Science and Art in
2018, concentration in Human Computer Interaction) looking for a Fall
internship/co-op position in San Francisco, preferably with a startup or
something involving VR/AR technologies. I've served as a UX/UI Design Intern
at EA for the past two summers and worked on multiple freelance projects. I'm
curious and learn quickly.

------
jcadam
Location: Melbourne, Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Java, Scala, Javascript, HTML/CSS/JS, Mithril.js,
Postgresql, CouchDB, RabbitMQ, Golang, distributed architecture.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam)

Github: [https://github.com/rhinoman](https://github.com/rhinoman)

Blog: [https://jamesadam.me](https://jamesadam.me)

Email: james (at) jamesadam.me

Senior Engineer experienced in various programming languages and technologies
as well as software architecture/design and distributed architectures. Willing
to consider FTE or medium-longish term contract/consulting work.

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me =====================================

I've been a freelancer 5 out of 7 years. I've mostly built web and desktop
applications, and a bit less mobile ones. Data science/big data/machine
learning and cyber security are areas that interest me as well. I'm up for
freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: (CV, contacts, projects)

------
meerasebastian
Location: Bay Area, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Preferred)

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, Robotics, ROS, SharePoint 2010 & 2013,
SharePoint Designer, Android, SQL, MySQL, HTML, PHP, JavaScript, jQuery,
Bootstrap, CSS, Media Query

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/a/people.unr.edu/file/d/0B6J1T41pB2...](https://drive.google.com/a/people.unr.edu/file/d/0B6J1T41pB2iqN0EyWVMtcVRNeW8/view?usp=sharing)

Email: meerasebastian@nevada.unr.edu

LinkedIn Profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/meera-
sebastian-777aa665](https://www.linkedin.com/in/meera-sebastian-777aa665)

Education: Masters in Computer Science (3.95/4.00)

------
joshoconnor
Location: Portsmouth Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, MongoDB, JS/HTML/CSS, PostGres, NLTK, Selenium, Flask,
many many more

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Mel0Ru8b-uUDVjcnhLdkQxQ1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Mel0Ru8b-uUDVjcnhLdkQxQ1E)

Email:joshoconnor243@yahoo.com

I have been working in healthcare finance technology for about 3 years and
looking for new opportunities. I have lots of experience with data mining, web
apps, and natural language processing. I have directed projects and worked
directly with clients and sales staff on expanding our products. I am very
interested in joining a remote team but I am open to 50% travel. I look
forward to talking with you!

------
higgsfield
Location: Kazakhstan Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa
sponsorship outside Kazakhstan) Technologies: Objective-C, Swift Résumé/CV:
[http://www.anai.com/author/aida-tolegen/](http://www.anai.com/author/aida-
tolegen/)

Email: aida.xcode@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/aidats](https://github.com/aidats)

Software developer, whose passion is the creation of elegant interfaces with
unmatched attention to details. I also understand the importance of creating
highly readable and easily maintainable source code. I am constantly striving
to learn new technologies and look to ways to better myself.

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (in any case standard office work is not
considered)

Technologies: web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and
related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software
development with use of C++/Java and related stuff.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2017.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2017.pdf) , [http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
ameen
Hello, fellow Hacker :)

Location: Tampa, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, SAS, R, UX (UI + Graphic Design), SQL
(PostgreSQL, MySQL, Oracle), Standards compliant Front-End (HTML5/CSS3/JS).

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/AmeenResume](http://bit.ly/AmeenResume)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohammedameens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohammedameens/)

Email: ameen.in[at]gmail.com

I started on the Web as a kid messing around in Netscape Navigator, ran a Web
blog, marketed ads, UX Designer turned Web Developer. Currently studying the
intersection of Design, Data, and Analytics.

Currently looking for Full-time Internships for Fall and Summer.

------
ken
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: not preferred, but OK

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Mac (Swift, ObjC, Cocoa); server-side (Ruby, Python, C#,
Clojure, etc.; various databases)

Resume: (none current, sorry -- TL;DR: CS degree, 15+ years industry
experience in academia/industry/startups)

Email: kengruven+hn@gmail.com

I've taken a year off to work on my own projects (most recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471153))
but haven't gotten as much traction as I'd hoped. I'm interested in
contract/part-time work, as well. My only hard requirement is that if you have
a physical location, I need a private office, with a door.

------
jaseemabid

      Location: Bangalore, In
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: Yes, will need a visa
      Technologies: Functional Programming. Erlang. Haskell. Compilers. PL. LLVM.
      Résumé/CV: https://jaseemabid.github.io/Jaseem Abid.pdf
      Email: jaseemabid@gmail.com
    

I've been fiddling with compilers and programming languages for a couple of
years now. Looking forward to something exciting. This is the project I worked
on most recently.
[https://jaseemabid.github.io/2017/07/04/compiler.html](https://jaseemabid.github.io/2017/07/04/compiler.html)

------
jacquelineo
Location: CT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Boston area)

Technologies: Python, Scala, Rust, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://outka.xyz/docs/resume.pdf](https://outka.xyz/docs/resume.pdf)

Email: jacqueline@outka.xyz

I am a history major turned software developer who spent the past two years
working on an additive manufacturing startup I co-founded. I'm willing to
learn whatever is needed, at any level of the stack, to contribute to your
team's success. I am interested in contract projects as well as full-time
positions. My GitHub is
[https://github.com/outkaj](https://github.com/outkaj).

------
joeyj01
Location: Ankara, TURKEY

Remote: 100%

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 6+ Years of Full-Stack Digital Marketing

    
    
                  - Adobe Creative Suite
                  - Content Marketing
                  - CRO
                  - Digital Analytics
                  - Display Advertising
                  - Email Marketing
                  - Google Docs Suite
                  - Growth Marketing
                  - HTML, CSS, JS
                  - PPC
                  - SEM
                  - SEO
                  - SMM
                  - Wordpress
    

Résumé/CV: I've built it as a website at [https://www.yigit-
kocak.com](https://www.yigit-kocak.com)

Email: admin[at]yigit-kocak[dot]com

------
ccdev
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Depends on position

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, C# .NET, WebGL, HLSL/GLSL, PHP, MySQL, HTML/CSS, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chriscajas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chriscajas/)

Github: [http://github.com/ccajas](http://github.com/ccajas)

Email: chris.cajas.m at gmail

Current part-time contractor game dev who has held previous jobs (local and
remote) in back-end and front-end web dev. Open to move to the west coast, and
looking to continue to explore areas in computer graphics and real-time
simulations. PDF resume available upon request.

------
skift
Location: Rocklin, Ca

Remote: yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Only to select areas

Technologies: Python, JS, Node.js, SQL, AWS, Google Cloud, Automation, REST,
Some DevOps, Docker, go, Rust

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/vYm5pZ](https://goo.gl/vYm5pZ)

LinkedIn: [http://LinkedIn.com/in/Shawn](http://LinkedIn.com/in/Shawn)
McElroy,

Email: Shawn[at]skift.io

Looking for local or remote position as a python developer. I have used python
in my work for the last 2 years as well as a hobby. I specialize in RESTful
APIs, services, and automation. I have worked with large e-commerce site,
social media, content marketing, and more.

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari area, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, AngularJS, Ionic, JavaScript, TypeScript, UX (not UI / Graphic design), Front End Ops
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi/
      Email: william at williamghelfi.com
    

Born, growing up.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

I'm a UX Engineer. I research and create low-fi mockups for things, then build
them mostly with Angular. My graphic design tool is CSS.

I wrote, marketed, published, an ebook about Bootstrap 3 for beginners.

And, I'm a decent DevOps guy.

------
Slaul

      Location: NB, Canada
    
      Remote: Preferred.
    
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time, have recently purchased a house.
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, HTML/CSS/JS, SQL, dabbled in Golang and Elixir
    
      Résumé/CV: Available on request.
    
      Email: ben[dot]pottle[at]gmail[dot]com
    
    

I have primarily been a backend software developer for the last three years or
so. Most of my work has been in Java and Python. I've been taking several
courses online, on my own time, to learn and improve on various web
development topics so I would also be open to opportunities as a full stack or
front end developer.

------
RamiroP
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript (ES6+), jQuery, React, Redux,
Node, Express, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, Webpack, Git, Python.

Résumé/CV: www.ramiropinol.com/RamiroPinol_resume_Jun2017_2.pdf

Portfolio: www.ramiropinol.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (gmail)

I'm a self-taught Full-Stack web developer specialized in MERN stack who loves
to learn and build great things. I'm looking for a full-time React/Redux role
mainly, but open to hear about any interesting proposal.

------
lindarrrliu
Location: San Francisco

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, R, SQL/PostgreSQL, pandas, numpy, scipy, ggplot2,
scikit-learn, Apache Spark, Google Analytics, Matlab, HTML/CSS/JS,

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lindarliu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lindarliu/)

Email: tianyilindaliu@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist working with regression/classification problems using
financial data. I love writing about machine learning, data visualization and
philosophy
([https://github.com/lindarliu/blog](https://github.com/lindarliu/blog)).

------
SaiManikanta
Location: Kansas Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, Willing to relocate
Technologies: JAVA, Spring framework, Hibernate/JPA, AngularJs, REST, python,
AWS, PL/SQL, Git
Résumé/CV:[https://github.com/SaiManikantaG/SaiManikantaG.github.io/blo...](https://github.com/SaiManikantaG/SaiManikantaG.github.io/blob/master/var_result.pdf)
portfolio:
[https://saimanikantag.github.io/](https://saimanikantag.github.io/) Email:
saig2304@gmail.com

------
vanrysss
Location: Portland, OR, USA

Remote: willing

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, AWS, Postgres, Git (some Clojure, Go, Python, and frontend
experience)

Resume/Cv:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByfOj5Fn97C0ejNDeEtWc3lYSjA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByfOj5Fn97C0ejNDeEtWc3lYSjA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: samvanryssegem@gmail.com

Engineer with three years' experience writing Java services on top of AWS,
backed by postgres. I've used Go & Python on personal projects and am learning
Elixir. Preference for remote opportunities or companies in the Santa Barbara
or Santa Cruz areas. Open to Bay Area.

------
macNchz
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Client-dependent

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (web) Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JS, (devops) Linux, Postgres,
Kubernetes, Docker, AWS, GCP

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/delessert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/delessert/)

Email: adrien@incinc.io

I'm looking for freelance contracts with a longer term goal of growing a small
team. I have broad experience developing software for the web, from working
closely with the business and marketing teams and solving real problems, to
orchestrating scalable cloud infrastructure. I'd love to learn how I can help
your business thrive!

------
md224
Location: New York, NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Javascript / Node.js, PHP, HTML/CSS, SQL

Resume: [http://matt-diamond.com/MattDiamond.pdf](http://matt-
diamond.com/MattDiamond.pdf)

Email: matt@matt-diamond.com

My background is a little weird: I have undergraduate degrees in neuroscience
and computer music composition, but pivoted to web development about 7 years
ago. My personal projects include FuckItJS (a joke library that people seem to
enjoy) and /r/AskOuija, a novel experiment in collaborative authorship. I'm
especially interested in working on projects that have a "social good" aspect.

------
callieshea13
Location: Grand Rapids, Mi

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: HTML, CSS, LESS/SASS, Javascript, jQuery, Git, AngularJS, Gulp,
GruntJS Some experience with Angular, Typescript, React, and React Native

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/10JbveMMa37SdSgtX4ai6vTXX...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/10JbveMMa37SdSgtX4ai6vTXXYQMudTuPNg6XbvbY0nU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: callie.obrien13@gmail.com

I have been a front end developer for the past four years, with most of my
work being done in AngularJS, and would prefer to continue working in the
front end space.

------
Ifozest
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe). Willing to consider other places.

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML5, AngularJS, Angular, React, Redux,
Backbone, Marionette, jQuery, TypeScript, Sass, Node.js, Git

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ifozest](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ifozest)

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tf3rEZgUCmzhmoMNcsfpno7m...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tf3rEZgUCmzhmoMNcsfpno7mZxfW0m6gWEJjNKEH9XQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: On my resume

Front-end developer with 5+ years of experience.

------
brooklyn_ashey
It would be interesting to do a data breakdown on this list. I'll make a
prediction: lots of over 35s, women, people of color, and other markers of
"diversity". I hope I'm wrong, but if I'm right, perhaps this could be
reposted as "So I hear you want diversity on your team? Well... here we are,
hire us!" It would be great if someone who has the power to do this in a
public way would do so. I'm not saying it would change things overnight but
let's call it the Paris Agreement of tech, shall we? We need to start doing
something about this now.

~~~
brooklyn_ashey
In other news, the Trump administration wants to start investigating colleges
for discrimination against white applicants. So, that is the latest empty
distraction, but it brings real consequences we all suffer with for years.

------
msmaanasa1893

      Location: San Jose, CA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes, anywhere in the world!
      Technologies:
      • Programming languages: C, C++, Verilog, SystemVerilog, VHDL
      • Scripting languages: Perl, Tcl
      • Design tools: Xilinx Vivado Design suite, Cadence Virtuoso Layout suite, LTSpice, PSpice
      • Simulation packages: MATLAB Simulink, ModelSim, Silvaco, Altera QuartusII, SimpleScalar, OrCAD
      • Tools/Software: MS Office, Visual Studio, LabVIEW, Wireshark, NS2, Keil, Gimp
      
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/maanasa-ms
      Email: msmaanasa@gmail.com

------
Deadolus
Location: Zürich, Switzerland

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Embedded Devices, Linux, Qt, UAVs, Java, C, Solidity, Ruby,
ROR

Résumé/CV: cv.egli.online

Email:hackernews_76cc1b /-/at/-/ egli.online

GitHub: [https://github.com/deadolus/](https://github.com/deadolus/)

Keybase: [https://keybase.io/smne](https://keybase.io/smne)

I am an experienced and multifaceted developer, looking for a challenging
position while stile offering a good life/work balance. Preferably with on a
job where I can work remote at least part time.

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, Codeigniter, some Angular 4, nodejs,
LAMP stack, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Algorithms, nodejs, finance algorithms, stock
trading,laravel, drupal algorithms

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn) Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com Current
"Fun Side" Project:
[http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals](http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals)

------
throwaway18361
Location: West Coast (USA)

Remote: Yes (only looking for remote work)

Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Go, Python/Flask, AngularJS, React, and of course
pure HTML/CSS/JS (or Sass/CoffeeScript)

About Me:

I'm a full stack software engineer and I'm equally comfortable on either side
of the stack.

I have over 50 public projects on GitHub. I'm an active open source
contributor with contributions to big projects such as Homebrew, Vim and many
others.

I've launched a successful business on my own doing everything from marketing,
sales, and support all the way to engineering.

I'm good communicator with remote experience.

Contact me to learn more!

Email: contact.anonymously@icloud.com

------
keyvanmsadeghi

      Location: Iran, Tehran
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:
        - Machine learning / AI expert (distinct MSc in AI from Southampton)
        - Served as Technical Director of an accelerator
        - Library author (opencog.org, many OSS projects and contributions)
        - Backend (node), Big Data (spark, Hadoop, etc), Cloud (openstack, containers)
        - Can learn a new language in a day (experience with Python, JavaScript, Java, C++, C#)
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/keyvansadeghi
      Email: keyvan.m.sadeghi@gmail.com

------
laaph
Hello, I've done lots of computational and science programming, and have been
a jack-of-all-trades programmer. I have worked in market research,
oceanography, education, and other fields.

Location: Oregon, USA.

Remote: Yes, and I have experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes, I am willing to consider anywhere globally

Technologies: These days I have mostly been doing Python and Unity/C#. In the
past I have done Perl, Matlab, C, Java, C++, as well as lots of other things.
Resume: [http://laaph.com/Resume_JB.pdf](http://laaph.com/Resume_JB.pdf)

Email: laaph@laaph.com

------
bkovacev
Location: Digital Nomad, but mainly Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For a couple of weeks or a short gig absolutely!

Technologies: Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, HTML/CSS/Jinja2,
js/jquery, react, redux, postgres, redis, celery, heroku, GAE (webapp2 as
well), aws (which I'm not liking as of lately)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/borkopolo](https://linkedin.com/in/borkopolo)
[https://github.com/bkovacev](https://github.com/bkovacev)

Email: borkopolo+hn[at]gmail.com

Availability: 10-20h

Rate: 90$/h

------
_petronius
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily Python, Django, (Postgre|My)SQL, HTML, (S)CSS, JS,
Bash, Linux (Arch & Debian family)

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcschuller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcschuller/)
(more complete PDF version available on request)

Email: michael@mschuller.net

Full-stack developer for six years, happy to do frontend or backend. Other
technologies I know enough to probably be useful quickly but don't use day-to-
day include React and PHP.

Native English speaker, German to A2/B1 ish, but working on improving that.

------
colebowl
Hi! I'm a Full Stack Web Developer with solid experience working remotely,
leading a team of developers to build apps using React.js, Redux in the
frontend and Node.js the backend. Looking for a new challenge working with a
cool team.

Location: Canmore, Alberta

Remote: Yes (Currently in a remote role)

Willing to relocate: Not right now.

Technologies: Javascript: React.js, Redux, Node.js all using ES6. HTML/CSS,
MongoDb, Git, AWS, Heroku, Digital Ocean. Other: PHP, MySQL, ASP.Net, Drupal,
Wordpress.

Résumé/CV: [https://colebowl.github.io](https://colebowl.github.io)

Email: See resume

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, machine learning

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me/](https://github.com/kiril-me/)

------
SteveMorin

      Current: CTO
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Specialties: Advertising, TV, Media, Data Systems, Scalable Platforms
      Former Founder: Yes
      Experienced Exit: Yes
      Willing to relocation: Yes
      Techologies: Java/Python/Ruby/C, Hadoop/Postgres/Oracle/Mysql/Hbase, AWS, Google Cloud, Kafka Spark/Flink Kinesis, Kubernetes, Mesos, Chef, Puppet, Ansible, React, Angular2 
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
ekns
Location: Helsinki, Finland

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, modern SQL, Postgres, MariaDB, Elixir, Phoenix,
Jupyter/Pandas/etc, ES6+, Haskell, Java, AWS, Google Cloud, etc.

Résumé/CV: kunnas.com/cv

Email: hn at kunnas.com

Data science, full stack development, system design. I am interested in end to
end design space exploration/optimization and software correctness from a
pragmatic point of view, maximizing ROI, minimizing technical debt--QuickCheck
beats ad hoc cases, correct by construction beats tests, design optimization
may make the code (and its testing) superfluous entirely.

------
catherinebacon
Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: javascript, css/html, nodejs, react, mongodb, jquery

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/catherinebacon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/catherinebacon/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/CatherineBacon](https://github.com/CatherineBacon)

Email: catherine.bacon@gmail.com

I am a career changer (from scientific publishing) looking for a first full
time software engineering position after completing freeCodeCamp then a 3
month software development internship.

------
rhn_mk1

      Location: Cologne, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Within EU
      Technologies: Python, C, C++, Rust, Qt, Linux kernel, embedded, electronics, Django
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: hnap17 dot rhn at porcupinefactory dot org
      Github: https://github.com/rhn/
    

I am an old-school software engineer sharing the GNU principles. I would like
to work on valuable scientific problems and/or important Free Software. I am
available for contract, or part-time work, starting from December.

------
cmorgan8506
Location: Eastern Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Javascript, PHP, CSS, HTML, Postgres, Django, Flask,
React, Angular, Redis, AWS, WordPress

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UUHIqYp020VuJOGUr5Z_YSif...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UUHIqYp020VuJOGUr5Z_YSiftWEZAA0lZ8pkXM9NN5c/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: colin.morgan[at]fullbit.ca

Over seven years experience as a professional developer. Looking for long term
remote contracts or full time. Have over six years experience working remotely
with distributed teams.

------
jzig
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AngularJS, JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Webpack, Postgres,
Elasticsearch, Ruby on Rails

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jziggas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jziggas/)

Email: zoshjiggas[at]gmail.com

I'm a remote frontend engineer these days working in government contracting
but have previous experience writing backend code, gathering requirements, and
meeting with customers.

[https://github.com/jziggas](https://github.com/jziggas)

------
jghefner
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Ruby, React, Rails, Flask, Django, HTML,
CSS, SCSS, jQuery, Git, AWS, Linux server administration

Resume:
[https://www.caregraphics.io/resume.pdf](https://www.caregraphics.io/resume.pdf)

Email: joshhn@caregraphics.io

Website: [https://www.caregraphics.io](https://www.caregraphics.io)

I am a full-stack jack-of-all-trades with 9 years of experience. Lately, I
have been working primarily in frontend and API development.

I am looking to join a team and build something wonderful.

------
jmphilip

      Location: Nashville
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to Relocate: Yes (Preferably Bay Area)
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Node
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmichaelphilips/
      Email: jmichaelphilips@gmail.com
    

I am a junior level developer with a year of experience working in Ruby on
Rails in addition to my time completing a six month bootcamp. I am looking to
move out West, and I was a teacher for four years and would love the chance to
work for an educational startup.

------
ckochhar91
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unity, Unreal, C#, JavaScript, NodeJS, ReactJS, AWS, Java
(Android), Game Design, Game Development

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ckochhar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ckochhar/)
\- My profile has my CV available for download

Portfolio:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTfbQ2s8Vxu_iJoq2NwFE...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTfbQ2s8Vxu_iJoq2NwFEmYVXDUWlsHWT)

E-mail: chaitanya.kochhar@gmail.com

------
sagarghai
Hi, I am Sagar Ghai, a recent Computer Science graduate from Indian Institute
of Technology Mandi. I love working on engaging puzzles and my daily bread and
butter is Java(work) and python(passion). Please feel free to connect with me
via linkedin or mail. I am usually very responsive.

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, servlets, Hadoop, Sql, databases, Distributed
systems.

Résumé/CV:
[http://sagarghai.github.io/Sagar_Ghai_Resume.pdf](http://sagarghai.github.io/Sagar_Ghai_Resume.pdf)

Email: sagar_ghai@outlook.in

------
Gustomaximus
Location: Australia (Brisbane)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Email: angus@angusthompson.com

LinkedIn Profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/angus-
thompson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/angus-thompson/)

Generalist marketer running B2C campaigns in most major countries for the last
10 years. I've largely focused on the performance side of marketing; affiliate
recruitment, PPC, SEO and website optimisation. I've experience in large and
small companies, preferring hands on work from comms side to analysis and
optimisation.

------
llama052
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: TCP/IP, Load balancing technologies, Linux ecosystems, Windows
ecosystems. Infrastructure scaling and monitoring, Ansible,
Powershell/Python/Bash, FOSS tool sets. Security compliance and hardening
(PCI, SOX, etc) Networking knowledge from HA setups to
switching/routing/firewalls.

Resume:
[https://app.box.com/s/0mzw1lxojpye9l5hgrecqejqn3juiwyv](https://app.box.com/s/0mzw1lxojpye9l5hgrecqejqn3juiwyv)

Email: aaron.m.lucas@outlook.com

------
Sheshtawy
Hisham El-Sheshtawy

Location: Cairo, Egypt

Remote: Yes (I have experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes (I am in the middle of the process of relocation to
the US)

Technologies: Python, Javascript ES5&6, C Programming, HTML/CSS, Django,
Django REST Framework, Node.js, Express.js, Git, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Nginx, Apache, GUnicorn, uWSGI, Continuous Integration,
Unit Testing, Software Packaging, AWS management.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/1rvzBe](https://goo.gl/1rvzBe)

Email: hisham.elsheshtawy@gmail.com

------
hamidr
Location: Iran, Tehran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Qt, Boost, RubyOnRails, Clojure, Linux, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/hamidr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/hamidr)

Email: hamidr.dev@gmail.com

=====================

github: [https://github.com/hamidr](https://github.com/hamidr)

linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-
davoodi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-davoodi/)

twitter: hamidr_

------
pdwetz

      Location: Westchester county, NY
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: No (general exception for NY and VT)
      Technologies: C#, .Net Core, SQL/Postgresql, html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, vue
      Portfolio: https://www.wetzdev.com/
      LinkedIn: http://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-wetzel/a/320/6b1
      Email: pdwetz (gmail)
    

Full stack dev, but don't have issues with having a role that focuses more on
front end or server.

------
dizzystar
Location: Oxford, MS

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, only to Los Angeles

Technologies: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, some C and Ruby.
Currently learning the Shopify API for an app idea.

Résumé/CV:

Please see my github profile: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

And my main web project:
[https://www.butternotes.com/](https://www.butternotes.com/)

I've only done contracting work, so no real tech employment to speak on. I
have received great work and repeat business

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
meesterdude
Hey there, I'm a fullpancake stack ruby on rails dev looking to join a great
team and exercise my skillsets. Lets chat if you think there could be a fit!

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: Rub, Rails, css3, ElasticSearch, Postgresql, Jquery, Rspec,
Heroku, AWS, Redis, highcharts, handlebars, UI/UX, HIPAA

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/russjennings7/](http://linkedin.com/in/russjennings7/)

Email: please reach out via linkedin, or email violentpurr at my gmail.com
address

------
mrpippy
Location: Orange County, CA Remote: Would be great Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Embedded firmware (ARM, PIC, Bluetooth, USB, Apple MFi).
Embedded Linux (including GStreamer). macOS (Cocoa and Carbon) app
development, also Qt.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendanshanks](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brendanshanks)
Email: Linked from the bottom of [http://bslabs.net](http://bslabs.net)

------
HughIngram

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes - I will work in Berlin or London.
      Technologies: Android, Java, REST, Git, SQL
      Résumé/CV: Email me for a copy
      GitHub: https://github.com/hughingram
      Email: hugh.4096@gmail.com
    

Having graduated in Computer Science (Bsc.) with a first class honours, and
one year of experience as an Android / Backend Java developer, I am currently
looking for fast-paced work at a startup to kickstart my career.

------
bill_murray
Hello, my name is Nicholas Ciereck. I am currently looking for a sccm
administration job in the bay area. I believe I have enough experience for a
senior level position. Please let me know if you know of any positions
available.

Location:Bay Area (San Jose)

Remote:yes

Willing to relocate:yes

Technologies:sccm, server administration, powershell

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-
ciereck-012615116](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-ciereck-012615116)

Email: nickciereck@gmail.com

(Sorry for formatting issues, posted via my phone)

------
thekezi
Location: Central Florida, USA

Remote: Exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL, jQuery, JavaScript,
HTML, CSS (SCSS), SocketIO

Résumé/CV:
[http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf](http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf)

Email: hello[at]keziyah.com

Website: [http://keziyah.com](http://keziyah.com)

Junior full stack developer with emphasis on front end and visual design.
Interested in a full time remote role, or freelance work.

------
sebastian
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang, Python, Javascript, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js,
Relational and NoSQL databases, Scalability, High-availability, High Scale Web
Scraping, Microservices, Serverless Architectures, Product Design

Résumé/CV: [https://scaletech.co/](https://scaletech.co/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sebastianmacias](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sebastianmacias)

Email: sebastian[at]scaletech.co

------
renestl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes, or St. Louis only

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Bootstrap, React.js, Heroku, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CIsI5-oV5kQHb-
LJq0rCd8KD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CIsI5-oV5kQHb-
LJq0rCd8KDdaXW1ifOfsSwTj7jGIw/edit?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://renestl.github.io/](https://renestl.github.io/)

Email: jrcurrie92@gmail.com

------
oldboy
Location : Batu, Indonesia

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Depends

Technologies : .NET, Js (React, Angular, Node), PHP

Resume : [https://goo.gl/b3SQ23](https://goo.gl/b3SQ23)

Email : On my resume

I am mainly looking for remote part-time work. I plan to do this with my
friend as I have full-time job . If needed, we are willing to do it for free
for the first month, and we'd love to use other tech as well (i.e: Elixir). We
prefer to work for USA company but please feel free to drop me email.

I am also open for remote full-time job.

------
mdpopescu
Location: Romania, Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET, Python, Java, Delphi

Resume:
[http://renfieldsoftware.com/Files/CV.pdf](http://renfieldsoftware.com/Files/CV.pdf)

Email: mdpopescu@gmail.com

I'm mainly looking for short-term contracts (3 to 6 months) but I'm not
opposed to longer term. I'm willing to come to wherever the offices are at the
start of the project for a week or two (except for the US), but I have a
family and that means no long-term relocation.

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, SCSS, jQuery, Git,
AWS, Linux server administration, NLP, Machine Learning

Resume: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/haider-r...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/haider-resume.pdf)

Email: alihaider907@gmail.com

Website: [http://haidrali.com](http://haidrali.com)

------
Abdur91
Location: Lahore,Pakistan.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: python/django,grails(spring),angular
js,react,html,css,bootstrap,jquery

Servers:Digital ocean,Amazon aws-lambda

Databases:Postgres,mysql,mongodb.

Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/23m3nuz186q5rjg/Resume.docx?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/23m3nuz186q5rjg/Resume.docx?dl=0).

Email: abdurleo91@gmail.com.

Github: [https://github.com/AbdurRehman91](https://github.com/AbdurRehman91).

------
ejg_dnd
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Bash, Javascript, Java, C#/C++/C, Linux, Source Control
Technologies (Mercurial/Git/Subversion), Maven, VMware/ESxI, MySQL, Software
Testing

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eliotglairon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eliotglairon/)

Email: ejg_dnd[a-t]yahoo.com

I am a full-stack developer part-time employed at Cataworx, and working
through p1xt's guide/personal projects.

------
dmitriy9000
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes (for 1.5 years I've been working for USA companies remotely)

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: .NET (8+ years), ASP.NET MVC (6+ years), Angular1 (2 years),
Angular2 (1 year), React (3 months), Aurelia (3 months), strong testing skills

Résumé/CV: [https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/trash-evl/Resume-
Imperson...](https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/trash-evl/Resume-
Impersonated.docx)

Email: my.second.email.address.2018@gmail.com

------
enoch_r
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I'd love to use clj(s) at my next day job, I've used it
extensively for many years on a variety of side projects and love the language
and its ecosystem. I've made small but meaningful contributions to widely used
libraries like clj-time and built non-trivial single-page web applications
with postgres/clojure(script). I'm also experienced with python, javascript
(react), mysql/postgres, html, and more.

Email: wh@agh.io

------
benharrison
Location: Bristol, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C#, Java, Angular, jQuery, Bootstrap, Docker, Vagrant,
Ansible, et al

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/benharrison](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/benharrison)

Homepage: [http://benharrison.cc](http://benharrison.cc)

Email: bharrison912@gmail.com

Portfolio: [http://benharrison.cc/portfolio](http://benharrison.cc/portfolio)

------
mlluispt
Location: Portugal, Azores (PT) Remote: Yes

    
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, C/C++, Javascript,
                    Typescript,Git, Angular, NodeJS, Django,
                    Spark, CEP, REST,Docker, AWS,
                    Service oriented Architectures,
                    Distributed Systems, CI/CD, Jenkins,
                    UML, SCRUM.
    
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/mlluis
    
      Email: mkxpto @ gmail

------
aswathim
Location: Bay Area / California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, Ruby on Rails, Flask

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/e8eXQi](https://goo.gl/e8eXQi)

Email: aswathimmohan@gmail.com

www.linkedin.com/in/aswathimohan/

Completed MS in CS. Looking for a full time/Part time/internship
opportunities. 2 years of working experience in Web Development. Also
interested in Mobile Application development(Android and Hybrid), Game
Development, Security, etc.

------
jdowner

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes (contract)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: python, C/C++, git
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshuadowner/
      Email: echo 0:6a6f736875612e646f776e657240676d61696c2e636f6d0a | xxd -r -c 30
    

I am interested in working on computational modeling and simulation. Please
see my linkedin profile for my experience as a software engineer and
researcher.

------
gpetr
Location: Greece

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python,Cython,Matlab,git,docker,sysadmin,digital
design,Latex,Linux,bash

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/pHI0SQ](https://goo.gl/pHI0SQ)

Email: petrousov@gmail.com

Recent CS graduate with work experience in system administration, software
development and scientific research.

Ideally, targeting for permanent junior positions in software engineering with
exciting problems and awesome people to work with. Also, open for devops
opportunities.

Add me on linkedin!

------
leegenes
Location: Portland, OR Remote: yes/not preferred Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Flask, React, D3, PostgreSQL, SQLAlchemy,
AWS Résumé/CV: leehaugen.com

Self-taught full stack junior developer especially interested in API design
and data visualization. Learning programming from the top down. Began
pragmatically by solving HR inefficiencies with Python and JavaScript.
Currently digging into deep CS theory with C and Go.

------
just-for-fun
Location: Republic of Sakha (Yakutia), Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python/Django, Java/Android, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ymikhailov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ymikhailov/)

Email: bithsharp[at]gmail.com

===================

Over 5 years of experience in Software Development. Last 8 years worked as
Computer Science Teacher. Now I have a great desire to return to Software
Development. Passionate about Machine Learning.

------
aswathim
Location: Bay Area / California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, Ruby on Rails, Flask

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/e8eXQi](https://goo.gl/e8eXQi)

Email: aswathimmohan [at] gmail dot com

www.linkedin.com/in/aswathimohan/

Completed MS in CS. Looking for a full time/Part time/internship
opportunities. 2 years of working experience in Web Development.

Also interested in Mobile Application development(Android and Hybrid), Game
Development, Security, etc.

------
l-emi
Location: West London, UK

Remote: Yes, preferred!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, LESS/SASS, Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, Photoshop,
Git. Some experience with React, Node and Express. Great with design.

Résumé/CV: Portfolios are

    
    
      - Github: https://github.com/l-emi and https://l-emi.github.io/
    
      - Behance: https://www.behance.net/lemidev889c
    
      - Dribbble: https://dribbble.com/l-emi
    

Email for CV.

Email: lemi.dev@gmail.com

------
pkh1162
Location: Glasgow, Scotland

Remote: Yeah

Willing to relocate: Yes, but prefer not to.

Technologies: JS, CSS, HTML and MERN stack, but interested in learning
anything.

Resume/CV: [http://pkh1162.surge.sh](http://pkh1162.surge.sh)

email: pkhenderson1162@gmail.com

I'm an electronics Electronics BEng/Nanoscience MSci graduate looking to get a
start in web development. This feels like a shout into the abyss but who
knows, if you like the look of my portfolio, send me an email.

------
Codango

      Location: Abuja, Nigeria
    
      Remote: Yes,
    
      Willing to relocate: Maybe,
    
      Technologies: Java (JavaEE/Spring), PHP/Laravel, Javascript, (NodeJs, VueJs, AngularJs), SQL, NOSQL Git
    
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nut9U4aI96mXneFlzSDL1r33d0wz6HcbPGyOGp7sP_Y/edit?usp=sharing
    
      Email: verem.dugeri@gmail.com
    
      Github: https://github.com/vdugeri

------
braunshizzle
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Ontario

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, HTML/CSS/Javascript, WordPress,
NGINX, Apache, ElasticSearch, GIT, Linuix.

Bonus: I'm a full stack developer as well as a designer/frontend developer.

Résumé/CV:

    
    
        https://braunson.ca
    
        https://linkedin.com/in/braunson
    
        https://braunson.ca/assets/BraunsonYager-Resume.pdf
    

Email: braunson[at]braunson.ca

Please no recruiters.

------
sridca

      Location: Quebec, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Go, Python, Elixir, Backend, PaaS.
      Technologies, extra: Elm, PureScript, Haskell, FRP, Lisp, Clojure
      Résumé/CV: http://srid.ca
      Email: srid@srid.ca
    

[http://srid.ca](http://srid.ca)

[https://github.com/srid](https://github.com/srid)

------
zda
I am a frontend engineer and designer especially interested in frontend lead
roles for early-stage companies.

Location: SF Bay Area (Oakland)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Meteor, Ruby, Rails

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/zda/resume](https://github.com/zda/resume)

Portfolio: [https://www.zachalexander.com](https://www.zachalexander.com)
(shortcut: zda.is)

Email: hello@zachalexander.com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies:

\- Web Development: PHP Laravel, Django, Flask \- Web Scraping and Automation
tools in Python requests, BeautifulSoup and Scrapy. \- Chrome Extension
Development

Check my details at:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Contact: kadnan(at)gmail.com

------
dharvey
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, PHP, jQuery, SCSS, Git, SQL, bash, linux, learning
Vue

Résumé/CV: [https://dharveydev.com](https://dharveydev.com)

Email: david@dharveydev.com

\--------------

Experienced front end developer looking for full time/part time opportunities
where I get to create rich UI/UX flows and work on interesting problems with a
cool group of people. Also open to devops or sysadmin positions.

------
gregn
Location: New Mexico ( _southern_ )

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: _No_

Technologies: C, C++, MySql, Python, Javascript, Php, Nodejs, Qt, Win32, Gtk+,
gcc, clang, Visual Studio, Perforce, git, tcp/udp sockets

Resume: [http://naughton.org/resume.pdf](http://naughton.org/resume.pdf)

email: greg AT naughton DOT org

Previous Experience: AAA video game engine development at well-known firm;
Stealth mode startup writing DSP code; multiple web-dev gigs

------
jobseeker072016

        Location: San Francisco, CA
        Remote: Yes
        Relocate: No
        Technologies: Experience in Go, Python, Javascript, Ruby, PHP, Java, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Google Cloud and can work with whatever you need me to.
        Resume: Email me
        Email: jobseeker072016@gmail.com
    

Posting anonymously because everyone at my current employer reads HN and they
use this and the hiring thread for recruiting.

------
git-pull
Remote: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Javascript (frontend and backend), Vue.js,
Backbone, Linux, FreeBSD

Résumé/CV: [https://git-pull.com](https://git-pull.com)

GitHub: [https://www.github.com/tony](https://www.github.com/tony)

Book: [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-
tmux)

Email: see profile

------
swordx10
Location: Rabat, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ​

\- HTML/CSS \- Bootstrap (if needed) \- WordPress \- JavaScript \- jQuery (if
needed) \- React/Redux \- ES6 \- Git \- Angular \- TypeScript \- Node \-
MongoDB \- Express \- Socketio

Résumé/CV: [http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf](http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf) Email: emads14@gmail.com

------
baubrey91
Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes anywhere in CA
or Internationally Technologies: iOS, Swift, Cocoa Touch, SQL, Java Résumé/CV:
[http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf](http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf)
Email: baubrey91@gmail.com

iOS developer with experience in both consumer and enterprise application
development.

------
boltjs
Location: Vancouver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Javascript, PHP, Laravel, Ruby on Rails, SQL
databases

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-
bolt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-bolt/)

Email: andrewebolt (at) gmail

I have been working with react for 3 years now and would prefer to continue to
do so, but open to other full stack/frontend developer roles as well

------
marktangotango
Location: Midwest USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Java backend, rest api, SQL, ember

Email: in profile

Senior Java developer, lead, architect, fifteen years of experience. I have
time for some part time remote work. I have extensive experience with the
entire stack (i.e. Linux, Apache, appserver, SQL, JavaScript, ember, etc).
I've worked with Spring the most in recent years, but also older tech like EJB
3, struts (2), etc. Email in profile.

------
rheffern
_Location_ : Boulder / Denver

 _Remote_ : Yes

 _Willing to relocate_ : Not at this time

 _Technologies_ : C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX, Atmega
micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite, Lathes,
Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

 _Résumé /CV_: Please email for the complete listing, happy to give it out.

 _Email_ : robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
alexeyzab
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Rust. Open to working with Clojure and Scala.

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/alexeyzab](https://github.com/alexeyzab)

Email: zabelin.alex@gmail.com

Self-taught dev, interested in FP and Rust.

------
JacobNK
Location: Virginia

Remote: Prefer not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, Javascript, Python, Unity, Source Control (Git),
Spring Framework

Resume: Will provide on request

Email: jnolankennedy [at] gmail.com

I'm looking for junior-mid positions (currently a little over a year of
professional experience) primarily on the west coast and preferably Seattle. I
do a little bit of everything at my current job and in my free time I try to
do a bit of indie game dev.

------
achirinos
Location: Medellin, Colombia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: .Net, Asp.net MVC, C#, XAML, Xamarin.Forms, NodeJS, Angular,
React, HTML, CSS, Javascript, bootstrap Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/achirinos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/achirinos/)
email: see profile

------
erhankilic
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Php, Composer, Codeception, PhpUnit, Codeigniter, Javascript,
Jquery, AngularJS, Angular Material, Nodejs, Socket.io, Bower, Gulp, Npm, Git,
Git Server, Lamp Server, Css, Less, Sass, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV:
[https://tr.linkedin.com/in/erhank](https://tr.linkedin.com/in/erhank)

Email: erhan_kilic[at]outlook.com

------
shabeyyub
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Would like but can't for now

Technologies: Python, Tensorflow, Numpy, GANs, OCaml, C++, Solidity (Ethereum)

Resume: Available on request.

Email: eyyub[dot]sari[at]epitech[dot]eu

Github: [https://github.com/Eyyub](https://github.com/Eyyub)

I'm looking for a Machine Learning remote part-time internship, 3 days a week
(Monday to Wednesday), September 2017 to Mid-February 2018.

------
lnk2w
Location: Itlay,

Remote: Yes,

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in Europe/UK

Technologies: Delphi, Java, Ruby, Spring, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Firebird,
Hibernate

Résumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eZH6RU45Hs5t2jGBLcO_eO6A...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eZH6RU45Hs5t2jGBLcO_eO6AUcMTjGGUBnVlItcb04Q/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: andre855 [at] gmail.com

------
DrSayre
Location: Central Kentucky Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Possibly
Technologies: Rails, Ember, Postgresql, interested in Elixir and phoenix
Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleb-
sayre-4978477b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleb-sayre-4978477b/) Email:
DrSayre2002@yahoo.com

------
efedotov
Location: New York, NY

Remote: not required

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: proficient in Java, JavaScript, HTML, and CSS; but open to
anything. Basically I can do full stack. I'm grad/junior level.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.docdroid.net/26UdGak/eugene-fedotov-
resume.pdf](https://www.docdroid.net/26UdGak/eugene-fedotov-resume.pdf)

Email: eugenefedoto@gmail.com

------
rahrai

      Location: Hyderabad, India 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes ( And, It is very important ). Will need visa sponsorship as of now.  
    
      Technologies: C++, Linux Kernel Programming, Windows Kernel Programming, C, bash. 
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/raikrahul/
      Email: rahrai [at] outlook [dot] com

------
aphextron
Software engineer focused primarily in user interface development with 5 years
professional experience. My technical skills are centered around core Web
technologies; HTML, CSS, and Javascript.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript, C#, Objective-C, Swift

Resume: [https://goo.gl/hUzidU](https://goo.gl/hUzidU)

Email: alhill10@gmail.com

------
marpstar

        Location: Iowa, USA
        Remote: Only
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Looking for part-time, short-contract opportunities in building rich client-side experiences (data visualization, interactive search, product customizers, etc) on WordPress or ASP.NET.
        Résumé/CV: Available on Request
        Email: cody+hn@codysand.com

------
dabockster
Location: Tacoma/Seattle

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, PHP, Wordpress, Node.js, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Sass

Résumé/CV: I don't like to keep it online, so feel free to email me if you
want a copy.

Email: steven@stevenbock.me

=============

I'm currently doing full stack for a small business/bootstrapped startup in
Tacoma, WA on a short term contract. Looking for junior dev opportunities at a
medium to large size organization.

------
ajaymann
Location: Gurgaon, India Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES Technologies:
iOS, Swift, RxSwift, Core Data, Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2JKeHcV6ulWSnZfNGI3ZUNrOW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2JKeHcV6ulWSnZfNGI3ZUNrOWs)
Email: ajaymann7[at]gmail[dot]com

------
matisoffn
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes, if it will work with the client.

Willing to relocate: No, only looking for local or remote part-time contract
work

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, React, Vue.js, ES6, Webpack, AWS, Heroku

CV: Experienced in building technology for the financial sector. Have built
and maintained payments processing software that does $80mm in annual revenue.
E-mail me for my CV.

Email: noah at matisoff dot me

------
TOTechWriter
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Technical writer - Office, HTML, CMS systems, JIRA, Confluence.

Experience: SDLC, Agile, interviewing SMEs.

Documentation written: Install guides, admin guides, reference guides, online
help, FAQs, KBs, and AI agent content.

Other writing skills: Functional requirements, functional specifications,
marketing copy, and press releases.

Email: torontotechwriter@outlook.com

------
driverdan
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (node, React, Backbone, etc), Ruby, Postgres, MySQL,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, CSS, HTML, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [http://driverdan.com/resume/](http://driverdan.com/resume/)

Email: dan@driverdan.com

NO OUTSIDE RECRUITERS.

I'm looking for JS or tech management. See my site / resume / LinkedIn for
details.

------
itchy_eyelids
Location: Seattle WA

Remote: Yep

Willing to relocate: Prefer to stay in Washington or Oregon. Would entertain
SF area offers. No east coast.

Technologies: Networking/Sysadmin/DevOps. Do-it-all ops generalist. Heavy
networking experience. HPC/Infiniband.

Résumé/CV: [http://jmomo.net/resume/](http://jmomo.net/resume/)

Email: resume@jmomo.net

------
canadiancreed
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring, Maven/Groovy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

NOTE: I seem to get a lot of people emailing me applying for jobs. I'm not
offering work, I'm looking for work.

------
royalharsh95

      Location: India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Android, Ruby (Rails and Sinatra), React, C++, Python, Javascript (Node.js, AngularJS), CSS
      Email: harshvd95@gmail.com
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1Id0w2Z1BpeDNCWlU/view?usp=sharing

------
desuq
Location: Michigan, Dearborn

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Java, Swift, Firebase

Resume/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/bfalk](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/bfalk)

Email: bfalk@umich.edu

Senior attending University of Michigan currently studying abroad in South
Korea, looking to continuing growing my abilities and gaining more experience

------
beee
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US & Europe). Willing to consider other places.

Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript, Jquery, React, Angular, Python, Django,
Mocha, Heroku, Git, Express, Node, Mongoose, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://williamsb.github.io/](https://williamsb.github.io/)

Email: bwill iams.app [at] gmail . com

------
cupuyc
Location: Kiev, Ukraine

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Scala, Java, Akka, JavaScript, Docker, Kafka, Spark, Blockchain,
Ethereum, Distributed services

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/oYkeJx](https://goo.gl/oYkeJx)

Email: stan.reshetnyk@gmail.com

Senior engineer and architect in backend and front end technologies and in
various programming languages.

------
HemantPawar
Location: Bengaluru, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Depends
Technologies: Firefox & Chrome extension developer Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)
Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
jmaslin

      Location: Philadelphia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python
      Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/justinmaslin
      Email: me@justinmaslin.com
    

I am a student graduating in Winter 2018. I enjoy combining business thinking
with technical work.

------
redgetan
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Node.js, Javascript, Ruby, iOS, Android

Resume: [http://redgetan.cc](http://redgetan.cc)

Email: redge.tan@gmail.com

Software developer with 5+ years experience. I'm open to full-time/part-
time/contract/remote work. Infosec related is a big plus, but open to
interesting work in general.

------
cryptonerd2212
Location: Mobile, AL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not yet

Technologies: C#, SQL, ASP.NET, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X8uLfLfw7alZ9c2GQaXdxk8j...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X8uLfLfw7alZ9c2GQaXdxk8j_uxl_0y0wtRSMS-
r-sA/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: randrewgaston at gmail dot com

------
qxzw
Location: Central Europe

Remote: Exclusively

Technologies: \

Python (experience with OpenCV and Django) \

JavaScript (experience with React) \

Linux (bash etc)

General knowledge of data structures, algorithms, architectures..

Résumé/CV: email if needed

Email: antonio.b1607 at gmail dot com

I am still student (CS Master's in progress), willing to work part time (20-30
hours a week), $7 an hour.

Experience level: still consider myself "junior", but learning constantly.

edit: formatting

------
m_ibrahim
Location: New York

Remote: Preferably on-site

Willing to relocate: USA only

Technologies: MATLAB, VHDL, ARES, Java, Python, Ruby, HTML/CSS, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2ho0W33](http://bit.ly/2ho0W33)

Email: mianibrahim[at]outlook[dot]com

\---

I am an experienced Electrical Engineer, currently learning ML and Data
Science, looking for a full-time position.

------
ankitank
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Python, iOS, Django

Résumé/CV: [https://ankitgoel.in/resume.pdf](https://ankitgoel.in/resume.pdf)

Email: ankit1ank@gmail.com

Find all relevant details at: [https://ankitgoel.in/](https://ankitgoel.in/)

------
rgera
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS/SASS/LESS, Javascript, JS frameworks (React, Angular,
Ember), Python

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/robertaguilerajr](http://linkedin.com/in/robertaguilerajr)

TL;DR 2 years software engineer experience

Contact: robertaguilerajr {at} gmail

------
celim307
Location: Chicago

Remote: Depends on the position

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, Redux, Front-End in general. Some
Rails/Python.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/charles-
lim-2b2ab6a1/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/charles-lim-2b2ab6a1/)

Email: celim307[at]gmail.com

------
cgb223
Hi!

I am an iOS Developer with 4 years of professional experience and 3 published
apps.

I am a veteran of 4 previous startups.

While there, I have had the privilege of realizing iOS Apps from concept to
release.

Location: Washington, DC (Relocating to SF 8/28/17)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, XCode, Core Data

Résumé/CV: Available on request via email

Email: HNWorkFindingAcc@gmail.com

------
gildermcd
Location: Louisville, KY, USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Javascript, jQuery, AngularJS

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: gildermcd[at]gmail.com

I am a self-taught Junior AngularJS Dev looking for full-time employment.
Although I am green in experience, I can promise that I will work harder and
longer than anyone else in order to learn and contribute.

------
drewrv
Experienced full stack engineer who is currently freelancing, but open to a
full time position if it's amazing.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Willing, not required

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C#, Typescript, Knockout, AWS

Website: [http://drewvance.com](http://drewvance.com)

Email: drew@drewvance.com

------
jh86

      Location: Massachusetts, USA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Anything web or testing related. Fluent in JavaScript, Python, Perl
      Résumé/CV: https://jh86.org/resume.pdf
      Email: jon.hermansen@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
ajaymann

      Location: Gurgaon, India
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, RxSwift, Core Data
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2JKeHcV6ulWSnZfNGI3ZUNrOWs
    
      Email: ajaymann7@gmail.com

------
isaacmg
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Flink, Spark, SQL, Kafka, Docker, Keras, D3.js

Resume/CV: isaacmg.github.io

Email: igodfrie@brandeis.edu

I'm a new grad with machine learning and data engineering experience. I'm
primarily looking for data science, data engineering, or backend roles.

------
Thoreandan

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C/C++/Python, DevOps, CI (Jenkins/Bamboo), Win32, MacOS, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://jonbailey.net
      Email: resume@jonbailey.net

------
trajan_
AI/ML Startup - Software Engineer San Francisco Senior Software Engineer -
Python, Hadoop, Machine Learning, Linux System Administration, Linux, Scala,
Angular.JS, AngularJS, Spark, cloud, ElasticSearch , ElasticSearch jobs at
jask.ai

------
lucantini

      Location: Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brazil
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: React, Redux, ES6, etc.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucantini
    
      Email: lucafmcantini@gmail.com

------
HemantPawar
Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Firefox & Chrome extension developer

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
monkeynotes
Location: Fredericton, NB, Canada

Remote: Yes please!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, HTML/CSS/JS, React, Ember, SASS/SCSS, Git

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2vhu7KW](http://bit.ly/2vhu7KW)

Email: stephencarr+hnjobs [at] gmail

------
ajmarsh
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: DevOps, Linux operations, Systems automation with chef, cloud
(AWS primarily)

Résumé/CV: [http://ajmarsh.com/resume](http://ajmarsh.com/resume)

Email: ajmarsh(at)ajmarsh(dot)com

------
eloquentbit
Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Will consider

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, ExpressJS, Node.js, MongoDB,
Docker, Git, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/7KF1Ya](https://goo.gl/7KF1Ya)

Email: luca@eloquentbit.com

------
born2web

      Location: Seattle, WA, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Unlikely but can never say never :-)
      Technologies: Android
      Résumé/CV: Please email me for a copy.
      Email: rockyb+hackernews[at]gmail.com

------
pfedigan
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, C, JavaScript, SQL, CSS, HTML

Resume/CV:
[http://patrickfedigan.xyz/FediganPatrick.pdf](http://patrickfedigan.xyz/FediganPatrick.pdf)

Email: patfedigan[at]gmail.com

------
xyz6633
Location: Charleston, SC, U.S.A.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Qt, Qwt, Python, Perl, Linux

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marekszapiel](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marekszapiel)

Email: marek_szapiel@yahoo.com

------
tsib263
Location: South. Africa

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Scala( Lightbend Stack), C++
    
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/trevorsibanda
    
      Email: trevorsibb@gmail.com

------
trajan_
AI Startup San Francisco Senior Software Engineer - Python, Hadoop, Machine
Learning, Linux System Administration, Linux, Scala, Angular.JS, AngularJS,
Spark, cloud, ElasticSearch , ElasticSearch jobs at jask.ai

------
harsha1306
Location: Santa Clara,CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, AngularJS, Unity 3D, C#, Haskell, LISP.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/ovxKJH](https://goo.gl/ovxKJH)

Email: harsha1306<at>gmail<dot>com

------
nathell
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Very versatile, but Clojure/ClojureScript preferred

Résumé/CV: [http://danieljanus.pl/cv.pdf](http://danieljanus.pl/cv.pdf)

Email: dj+hn@danieljanus.pl

------
psion
Location: Detroit, MI USA Remote: Not really Willing to relocate: If
assistance available Technologies: PHP(Symfony, Silex, Twig, Doctrine, Bolt),
Go, React Resume: On Request Email: psion1369@gmail.com

------
m_camacho
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Flux/Redux, SQL, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2vCArtO](http://bit.ly/2vCArtO)

Email: mcama200@gmail.com

------
kronos_vano
Location: Russia

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Use on daily bases: Clojure, AWS, Postgres, git
    
      Another experience: MongoDB, Ruby, Devops, Redis.
    
      Sport programming: C++
    

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: kronos dog realisticgroup.com

------
bill_murray
Location: Bay area (San Jose) Remote:yes Willing to relocate:yes
Technologies:sccm,powershell Résumé/CV:linkedin.com/in/nicholas-
ciereck-012615116 Email: nickciereck@gmail.com

------
samplesizeofone
Location: Portland, OR, US Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Swift, Objective-C, Mathematica, C, Python Resume/CV: Available upon request
Email: tyler.c.spaeth@gmail.com

------
xxdiamondxx
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Javascript, Angular, Node, Docker, AWS, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [https://tzwolak.com](https://tzwolak.com)

Email: root@tzwolak.com

------
thmsths
Location: Chicago

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably to Seattle)

Technologies: C/C++, Java, Python

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: thms.ths@gmail.com

\---------------------------

Foreign student about to graduate with a master degree in computer science,
applied for OPT in July.

------
lngnmn

      Location: South Asia
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: CS
      Résumé/CV: https://karma-engineering.com/lab
      Email: lngnmn1@gmail.com

------
mus1cfl0w
Location: Toledo, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - Austin, TX

Technologies: see GH or resumé

Résumé/CV: [https://elsesiy.com/resume.html](https://elsesiy.com/resume.html)

Email: info[at]elsesiy.com

------
moniarchy
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Java, React, Pug, Express, Node

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2qX5IrK](http://bit.ly/2qX5IrK)

Email: monicaestellaw@gmail.com

------
Simorgh
Location: Manchester, United Kingdom (willing to relocate, globally).

Remote: No.

Technologies: Python, R, Javascript (Angular, React), Front End.

Focus: Machine Learning predominantly; Torch7, Tensorflow.

email: t.siddiqui [att] warwick.ac.uk.

~~~
Lexandrit
I think you may well find a suitable dev job with relocation at
[https://relocate.me/](https://relocate.me/). Not long ago I saw few Python
and FE jobs there.

------
wareotie
Location: Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Why not?

Technologies: Currently working as DevOps. Linux sysadmin for the past 5
years.

Email: uwmn2rb8J7pA513sH5uRoVbu9HDfVs@api.pushover.net

Yeah, disposable email. Send me an email and we can talk :)

------
rudolfwinestock
Location: Treasure Coast in Florida (Vero Beach)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Bootstrap, AngularJS, vanilla JavaScript, jQuery

Résumé/CV: email if needed

Email: rudolf at <host name given in previous line>

------
neillyons
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no.

Technologies: Python, Django, Elm, Go.

Résumé/CV: [https://neillyons.io/](https://neillyons.io/)

Email: stdin@neillyons.io

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite, Tcl/Tk, Win32, POSIX

Résumé/CV: Available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
njdeveloper

      Location: NYC area
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: Native Android (Java/Kotlin), iOS(Objective-C/Swift), React Native
      Résumé/CV: Please email me to get resume 
      Email: njmobiledeveloper@gmail.com
    

I am a mobile developer with many years of experience. I am looking for part
time native and/or React Native mobile projects.

------
twistedtwig
location: Horsham, UK

remote: yes

willing to relocate: no

technologies: C# 10 years, ASP.NET, MVC, RestAPI, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, EF,
nunit, Sql Server

Resume:
[http://houseofhawkins.com/Curriculum](http://houseofhawkins.com/Curriculum)

email: jonathan1[at]houseofhawkins.com

------
af0
Location: Boulder/Denver, CO

Remote: Y

Relocate: Y

Technologies: Go, Python, Javascript, AWS

Résumé: email

Email: andrew [at] afren [dot] ch

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad's list of Priority searches:

Site Reliability Engineer - Cloud (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Data Scientist - Media (NYC): [http://grnh.se/qia7vp1](http://grnh.se/qia7vp1)

Data Scientist - OPTO (NYC): [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

VP of Engineering (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/o3lps41](http://grnh.se/o3lps41)

__________________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

~~~
the_common_man
You are being downvoted because this is the wrong thread.

